# Halifax looking for gamers



## halifaxgamer (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi i am new to halifax (here a few months) and looking for gammers contact me via message or email to hook up.  looking for rifts starwars or dnd


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove (Jan 6, 2005)

Halifax....where.  Nova Scotia, Ma, those are the only two that I know off the top of my head but I'm sure that there's more.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 7, 2005)

Halifax Nova Scotia here.


----------



## Seeten (Jan 12, 2005)

*Hey There*

Hey from Nova Scotia, Dartmouth, to be specific.

You can email me at seetenNO@SPAMgmail.com without the nospam, obviously.


----------

